# Visual Snow



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Does anyone else experience visual snow besides me on here. I see it all over everything. Its like your vision is fragmented or something. And its especially bad in the dark. When I go outside at night, I can see these little almost transparent dots all over every thing. Its like when you turn on an old TV that is on that snowy blank channel, only its more transparent. Its like millions of little transparent dots moving really fast on everything. Does anyone know what causes this and if it is related to DP/DR?


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

i get it too, but i got mine from MDMA. Its a mild symptom of HPPD. Have you done any hallucinogen or psyhcoactive drugs?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

shaolinbomber said:


> i get it too, but i got mine from MDMA. Its a mild symptom of HPPD. Have you done any hallucinogen or psyhcoactive drugs?


No ive never done any hard drugs, ive always been to scared, except DXM, which triggered my dp after it caused me to freak out, but i used to be a massive pothead, could that have anything to do with it? and is yours constant? cause mine is. and what is HPPD? and i didnt get this visual snow until i got dp.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

DXM is a dissociative as well as pot, so its possible. HPPD=Hallucinogen persisting perception disorder. Any number of drugs can cause it but the main culprits are LSD, LSA, mushrooms, or any designer drugs. I dotn get any visual static unless its in a dark room. At that point its basically like the room is pitch black and i can barely see my hand even if its right infront of my face. I dont let it bother me though. From my understanding, as long as you abstain from drug use and/or are put on certain meds, it can clear up over time. However some peoples never clear up but i think thats mainly due to the case that they continue to use drugs, but im no doctor so dont take me up on that.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

shaolinbomber said:


> DXM is a dissociative as well as pot, so its possible. HPPD=Hallucinogen persisting perception disorder. Any number of drugs can cause it but the main culprits are LSD, LSA, mushrooms, or any designer drugs. I dotn get any visual static unless its in a dark room. At that point its basically like the room is pitch black and i can barely see my hand even if its right infront of my face. I dont let it bother me though. From my understanding, as long as you abstain from drug use and/or are put on certain meds, it can clear up over time. However some peoples never clear up but i think thats mainly due to the case that they continue to use drugs, but im no doctor so dont take me up on that.


yeah i dont do drugs anymore. and yes its definatly way more visual in the dark. and thanks for calling it visual (static), thats a better description.


----------



## livingnsilence (May 23, 2009)

I've actually have had visual snow for as long as I can remember. Drugs can cause it and supposedly in those cases benzos help treat it. Sometimes brain abnormalities like tumors can cause it. And some people like me have had it all there life and don't really know the cause.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah I get it badly, what worries me most though are the flashes and floaters.

I get these coulerd spots that flash up occasionally, I also get flashes and stringy floaters going all over the place. Sometimes I am convinced that i have a degenerative eye disease.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Go and see an ophthalmologist and then a neurologist for peace of mind Dick.

I have visual snow, floaters and starbursts. I have done for a few years. I'm not sure what caused it. Maybe it was a history of experimentation with recreational psychoactive drugs. Whatever, it doesn't really bother me any more. I've got bigger fishies to fry, as it were. Though I do often lament not being able to admire a beautiful clear sky without it being a scene of chaos with anomalous shit whizzing and floating about everywhere. And sometimes I'll wake up in the dark and think, 'Oh sweet Jesus, anotehr indoor snowstorm. Just my luck.' But it could be worse. I could be depersonalised. And so I am.


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

i have floaters too, got it after dp. I realized that whenever im too long on the computer, the floaters get worse. Try to stay off the computer few days and se if it gets better. And when you're on the computer, dont look at the screen all the time, look to left right up etc. and every 30 min close your eyes and roll your eyes from side to side. Might sound strange but I talked to a doctor 
(on net) and he said its because of stressed eyes.. Maybe yours isnt the same but try it..


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

You know... I didn't think so but now that you mention it...

Is it possible that everyone has it and we just let it bother us and focus on it more cus of DP? Maybe think of like... when you look through a screened window... you can see to the outside perfectly and after a while you don't notice or care about the screen, but if for some reason you thought the screen shouldn't be there, and it bothered you, and "oh no why is it there?" The screen would become more and more bothersome and in focus?

Just a thought...


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

you're right, well not everyone but a LOT of people have it, its pretty common. And many (most?) dp sufferers have ocd too so maybe that makes them focus on it more. But in some cases (eye stress, eye-migrain) the floaters gets worse if you dont do anything about them so its not always your brain screwing with you, and floaters often appears because of lack of antioxidants.. Well im not so inserted but you get the point  But your right, in many cases its just dp or ocd screwing with you


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

For some people, visual snow is a symptom of HPPD. For many people, though, I think it's a bit like mild tinnitus. It's always there in the background, but only when you focus hard on it does it come into consciousness. DP people tend to focus a lot on things like this.


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

Monkeydust said:


> For some people, visual snow is a symptom of HPPD. For many people, though, I think it's a bit like mild tinnitus. It's always there in the background, but only when you focus hard on it does it come into consciousness. DP people tend to focus a lot on things like this.


Yea if I think about it like right now, I see it. Most of the day though I don't. The floaters are worst at the beach with clear skies when I'm laying down looking up. But that makes sense... It's the same with camera lenses that are dirty. In most shots you won't see it, but shooting a plain sky like that you see them pretty clearly.

Sometimes it is bad though when the fan is on and it makes the light choppy. That gets pretty aggravating.


----------



## illogik01 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes i have this. Pretty scary and adds to the disassociative effects of the DR. Does anyone know why we get this ?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

illogik01 said:


> Yes i have this. Pretty scary and adds to the disassociative effects of the DR. Does anyone know why we get this ?


I wish I did, cause not only does it add to the disassociative effects, it drives you batty that you cant see clearly.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

How many on this thread have experimented with psychoactive or pschyedelic drugs? Or even any kind of SSRI's?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

shaolinbomber said:


> How many on this thread have experimented with psychoactive or pschyedelic drugs? Or even any kind of SSRI's?


only smoked a LOT of weed and I tried DXM twice. I do take an ssri called citalopram but ive taken zoloft and lexapro in the past.


----------



## Who_Am_I (May 19, 2009)

Same, I was a heavy pot head, never caused me grief before DPDR.
Now I no longer smoke.
I doubt it's to blame for the Visual snow.

People msut not confuse floaters with visual snow.

Floaters = "damage" on the eye, which is objective physical defect of the eye, this is not caused by DPDR or anything, it appears in the vision field, except it is actually on the optic cord.
Visual Snow = static, 1million invisible, yet visisble things floating around in your vision, like TV static, this is caused by some visual cortex problems or some shit , but doesn't show up on any tests of the brain, eyes or anything.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

Who_Am_I said:


> Same, I was a heavy pot head, never caused me grief before DPDR.
> Now I no longer smoke.
> I doubt it's to blame for the Visual snow.
> 
> ...


Yes floaters are NOT visual snow, they are too different things. The floaters I can handle but the static drives me batty. And I dont think my pot smoking caused the static either.


----------



## Embrace (Jan 14, 2011)

Visual snow is nothing more than the noticing(acknowledgement)of the subatomic atmosphere which is creating the visual world of form. Quantum Physics has shown us that the construct of our visual/material universe ie; EVERYTHING that can be seen/tasted/touched/experienced is the popping in and out of particles, and just like we see images on our tv screens that appear to be fluid and seemless, we know that they are really a multitude of pixels in constant flux and not the seemless solid constant we presumed they were before knowing how the tv produces its imagery. Because noticing them has happened noticing them again happens (to differing degrees from subtle to gross noticing) and through ignorance people put labels on this noticing and make it into some kind of illness. Its not an illness its the witnessing of life itself being a constant living movement seen by this unnamable seeing/awareness that we all see from but most do not notice (and its always there) they dont notice because they are caught up in what is going on (the content)rather than noticing the field that makes the content possible.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Embrace said:


> Visual snow is nothing more than the noticing(acknowledgement)of the subatomic atmosphere which is creating the visual world of form. Quantum Physics has shown us that the construct of our visual/material universe ie; EVERYTHING that can be seen/tasted/touched/experienced is the popping in and out of particles, and just like we see images on our tv screens that appear to be fluid and seemless, we know that they are really a multitude of pixels in constant flux and not the seemless solid constant we presumed they were before knowing how the tv produces its imagery. Because noticing them has happened noticing them again happens (to differing degrees from subtle to gross noticing) and through ignorance people put labels on this noticing and make it into some kind of illness. Its not an illness its the witnessing of life itself being a constant living movement seen by this unnamable seeing/awareness that we all see from but most do not notice (and its always there) they dont notice because they are caught up in what is going on (the content)rather than noticing the field that makes the content possible.


Yeah like others say about seeing a clear sky. When i look at a clear sky i see them clearly. I can only see them if im looking at a blank surface and i have to try except when looking at an empty sky.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

No one can see subatomic realms.

I have vs, I think it's probably just neural feedback, caused by a delay of normal inhibition.


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

why do my eyes get watery and make me blink alot when I'm out and DP hits me? Is it more of anxiety or it's only because of DP. It's very strange.


----------

